

Startup Quote: Aza Raskin, co-founder, Massive Health - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4024722708

======
raychancc
When I’m hiring, I don’t look for credentials, I look for knowledge.

\- Aza Raskin (@azaaza)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4024722708>

